# what age do stud-cats retire ?



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

is there an average age at which stud cats retire? 

My breeder friend has made some strong hints that when a particular stud of hers (who I am in love with) retires, he can spend his retirement with us (which we would love). 

But I don't want to appear pushy and cheeky by asking "well, when will that be" but on the other hand, I would kinda like to know. He is only 2 and a half right now, so I am sure it won't be for years... I was thinking around 5 or 6 years of age would be a nice retirement age, would that be in the right ballpark ? 

if breed makes any difference he is a British Blue (and gorgeous !) 

Thanks in advance for any guidance you all can give.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it depends on the stud and the breeder.

Some boys arent so happy spending time living in a pen so might only ever sire 1 litter before retiring. Other boys dont quite produce what is wanted and so retire.

Some breeders retire their boys after a maximum number of litters, others by a certain age, and yet others will retire a boy when they think he should go and enjoy the life of an indoor lap cat!

The only way to know is to ask lol! You might feel cheeky, but she will also know that means your super keen and he will be getting a very loving home!

Congrats... just seen the breed! I love british shorthairs!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It is a difficult one - some breeders have their boys entire all their lives, others retire them at perhaps four or five. Others are forced to retire them younger because of temperament issues or similar. I have had both extremes - two boys remained entire for their whole lives (and lived in the house), another had to be retired after just a year or so because it reached the stage where I was afraid of him, so he produced two successors (one of which remained entire living in the house all his life) and that was it. I have a horrible feeling my present Burmese boy might be like that, I hope not!

Liz


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I personally like to keep them working until 3, possibly 4 years old then retire them. We've recently done this with one of our boys and kept back a son to carry on his line. Our retired stud is a gorgeous boy, lovely temperament, etc ... We just felt that he'd done his job and he deserved a warm cosy lap to curl up on. We owe it to him to retire him while he's young enough to enjoy life as a pampered pet. He's given us some truely stunning kittens. 

I think retired stud cats (obviously depending on temperament) make the best pets! 

Good luck with your potential boy! Let us know when you're expecting him ... We demand to see pictures!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

She did say something that made me think she is the type to retire them early and let them enjoy a long retirement - I just had no idea if early was 2 or 4 or 8, lol. He is so gorgeous and laid back and just takes everything in his stride. I already have a big photo of him in a very central place in my living room and show him off to everyone who comes in. No doubt if he finalllllly comes here for his retirement, I'll bore you all to tears with pics of him. But I think I have at least 18 months to wait (he is only 2½ right now and he has just one point to go before he gets his grand international champion thingy with FIFe).

I also loved to read that ex-studs make great pets  … he certainly _seems_ like he will make a great pet… he's ever so sociable and laid back (and did I already say that he was gorgeous?, lol ).

I have one of her young retired ladies already, she had a c-section with her first litter and my friend didn't want to risk a 2nd litter with her, and also wasn't suited to life in the group, so she became very unhappy and withdrawn... then here she bloomed back to life in a fortnight.

haven't felt quite this excited since I was getting a calculator _and_ a digital watch from santa !


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What is he, then?

Liz


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lizward said:


> What is he, then?
> 
> Liz


a British Blue

(and gorgeous - just incase I forgot to say that already  )


----------

